# spinal tap 9pm tonight



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

on "Dave" absolute laugh riot :thumb:


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

but these go up to 11!

sky plus set up


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I saw a little of it the other night and its good "This goes to 11":lol:


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

good shout :thumb:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

It's such a fine line between stupid...and clever


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

so many great lines.

"money talks and bull**** walks" bobby fleckman,the look on ian faiths face is an absolute classic.

when marti debergi is reading out the terrible reviews of previous albums and he says to the boys "the review of the last album entitled shark sandwich was simply reviewd in two words.**** sandwhich" lmfao.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

You can't dust for vomit.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

NeilG40 said:


> You can't dust for vomit.


:lol:

the idea for a musical jack the ripper theatre show. we call it "saucy jack" lmao.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Have you seen the sequel, David St. Hubbins and his wife open up a clothes shop selling traditional Irish clothing called "Potato Republic"


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

You can't perform a free form jazz odyssey in front of a festival crowd.

We end up quoting the whole script at this rate.:lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

NeilG40 said:


> Have you seen the sequel, David St. Hubbins and his wife open up a clothes shop selling traditional Irish clothing called "Potato Republic"


:lol:

didnt know they did a sequel :doublesho


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

silverback said:


> :lol:
> 
> didnt know they did a sequel :doublesho


I think it's called something like "The Return of Spinal Tap", got a feeling the dvd might be out of print now though.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

now thats a boxset.even comes with mini marshall amp that goes to 11:lol:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thinking on Spinal Tap was the second dvd I bought way back over ten years ago, it was the first one I imported from America too.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

Got to love, artie fufkin from polymer records.

[Nigel is playing a soft piece on the piano]

Marty DiBergi: It's very pretty. 
Nigel Tufnel: Yeah, I've been fooling around with it for a few months. 
Marty DiBergi: It's a bit of a departure from what you normally play. 
Nigel Tufnel: It's part of a trilogy, a musical trilogy I'm working on in D minor which is the saddest of all keys, I find. People weep instantly when they hear it, and I don't know why. 
Marty DiBergi: It's very nice. 
Nigel Tufnel: You know, just simple lines intertwining, you know, very much like - I'm really influenced by Mozart and Bach, and it's sort of in between those, really. It's like a Mach piece, really. It's sort of... 
Marty DiBergi: What do you call this? 
Nigel Tufnel: Well, this piece is called "Lick My Love Pump". :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> Got to love, artie fufkin from polymer records.
> 
> [Nigel is playing a soft piece on the piano]
> 
> ...


:lol:

i know a lot of comedys that had me in tears havent aged well at all,this still has me cracking up.i was told about rik mayall and ade edmonsons "bad news" and to my surprise it was filmed before this.i wonder if reiner just robbed the idea ?


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

Rock on.... even though I have the DVD I'm gonna watch it (so she is too) - she'll hate it but so what!


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

I also have the comic strip "bad news tour" and the sequel "more bad news" on the complete boxset, it is just as hilarious as tap !!


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> Got to love, artie fufkin from polymer records.
> 
> [Nigel is playing a soft piece on the piano]
> 
> ...


PMSL! :lol:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> Got to love, artie fufkin from polymer records.
> 
> [Nigel is playing a soft piece on the piano]
> 
> ...


My favourite part of the film..:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

gonna have a few drinks and get ready for this now :thumb:


----------

